# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Vincent, AI painter, Cambridge Consultants, Cambridge, UK and Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cambridge Consultants

----------


## Airicist

Turning our sketches into art with machine learning

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> “Vincent,” is a breakthrough in machine learning that completes a drawing started with a human sketch. Completed ‘works of art’ combine a users’ sketch with the digested sum of art since the renaissance, as if Van Gogh, Cézanne and Picasso were inside the machine, producing art to order.

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Vincent' AI transforms your rough sketch into a Van Gogh"
By applying the history of human art, it takes style transfer to a new dimension.

by Steve Dent
September 22, 2017

----------

